# Random files losing NTFS Permissions on file servers.



## Cookay (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am currently experiencing an extremely annoying problem with NTFS permissions on my Windows 2003 SP1 file servers.

The problem is that files within folders are randomly losing there NTFS permissions - All users/groups apart from the admin group are being lost.

This is ever so random as it mostly turns out to be a small number of files withing the folders. The other files retain the inheritance.

Any pointers on where to look would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DanielVan (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you setting permissions on the files themselves?

If so make sure inherit permissions is off so that they do not inherit permissions from the root folder.


----------



## coldershaw (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Cookay,
Did you end up finding a solution. This same problem has just started with one of my servers. Some random folders are losing permissions / inheritance. 
All are fixed when permissions are replaced from the parent but it seems to be multiple folders across our file system which contains over 18,000 folders.


----------



## nicker52 (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anybody come up with a solution to this problem? We recently move our shared folders from a 2000 file server to a 2003 unit using Double Take software. Since then we have been experiencing the same intermittent file permissions problem that others have reported. Still looking for answers.
Thanks,


----------



## DanielVan (Oct 24, 2008)

The only reason I could come up with is when you are moving these files, the permissions (which are represented by a GUID) are still holding on. I would try to claim ownership on these root folders and make sure you select "replace ownership on sub-containers and objects". After that I would then try to set the permissions on the folders. Remember the files and folders inside will want to grab permissions from the root folder that they are contained in, so they maybe inheriting permissions from a rouge folder.

Let me know if that was of any help.


----------

